

Ask HN: Where do you get your non-mass media news from? - russjhammond

I recently stumbled on Mike Allen's Playbook to get non-BS inside political news.  And I have also really enjoyed listening to The Briefing on Monocle's app every morning.  I am curious what other non-mass media sites, other than HN you all read or listen to that are solid.
======
damian2000
Would you call a local radio station with say 10k regular listeners mass
media?

~~~
russjhammond
No, but looking for something accessible to anyone.

